

Which blog reader do you like most / use most often? - yogi123


======
just_observing
Newsblur.

It does everything I need and has not let me down. I have renewed once after a
year and have every intention of continuing to renew it.

I wouldn't just call it a 'blog reader' though. It's an RSS reader.

~~~
yogi123
Thx for being my lone reply :).

